# old man needs to retire



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

long story but i ended up with a bunch of feral pigeons from a woman i know, most can be released.
1 male she has a wing droop old injury, he can fly but not strong enough for release.
she's had this boy for 10+years and he was an adult when she found him so we really have no idea of his true age, he is a sassy very masculine boy who would love to live in a closed loft with a bunch of pretty girls


----------

